# Aiwa 555 permanece en standby (modo proteccion)



## mustapha (Oct 21, 2013)

Medi algunas cosas..

En las salidas de los parlantes medi en continua 0.4v 

El conector del hold en la placa lateral -0.6v 

A los transistores de la etapa de potencia llegan: 

+VL; +21.2 v 

-VL: -20.8v 


Las resistencias de 1w que estaban alrededor de los transistores de potencia que en teoria eran todas de 150omh y220ohm.. las quite y ninguna llega a esos valores... dan 0.3 ohm aproximadamente  

Conecte el hold, sin las resistencias y sin algunos transistores que quite para medir y sigue sin encender..


----------



## mustapha (Oct 22, 2013)

En el manual de servicio encontre este diagrama de bloques.


Habia leido que Q110 podia ser transistor encargado del Sw hold... lo quite para ver si encendia y nada...

ahi esta marcado.. me equivoque no?  es parte del amplificador...  








Necesito consejos... o comenzare a quitar los transistores y probando para ir aislando si es problema de AC, DC, sobre carga o que !

POr cierto los voltajes VL no son totalmente simetricos.. puede ser eso?

salu2


----------



## mustapha (Oct 22, 2013)

Por ahi lei que el voltaje -0.6 en el pin Hold problema en el sensor de tempratura... donde esta eso ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 22, 2013)

mustapha dijo:


> Las resistencias de 1w que estaban alrededor de los transistores de potencia que en teoria eran todas de 150omh y220ohm.. las quite y ninguna llega a esos valores... dan 0.3 ohm aproximadamente


¿No serán de 0,15 y 0,22?, teniendo en cuenta el lugar.. Y viendo el manual de servicio...

Por lo que comentas, el transformador de Stand-By y el principal están funcionando.



mustapha dijo:


> Habia leido que Q110 podia ser transistor encargado del Sw hold


Según el manual que encontré, es parte de la salida, no de la protección.

Fijate que hay una resistencia "R073" de 1K, fijate de levantarla (desconectar un pin), y probá si anda.

Además, fijate que todas las conexiones estén bien, cintas (flex), conectores entre placas, etc...

PD: Fijate si el manual que puse, se corresponde con el equipo tuyo...


----------



## mustapha (Oct 22, 2013)

Si, viéndolo en el manual dice 0.15/1w,   entonces han de estar bien.

Otra cosa, hay un transistor, B1370, cuando lo enciendo para hacer mediciones se calienta bastante, 

Con respecto a tierra le medí Base 21v, Colector 11.8v, Emisor 21v..

La R073 la ubique en el manual, buscareen la placa.. es SMD?


----------



## mustapha (Oct 22, 2013)

Levante R073, conecte el hold, enchufe y no enciende..


----------



## mustapha (Oct 23, 2013)

Quite el B1370, conecte todo menos el pin del hold.. en el conector hold de la placa lateral me daba voltaje cercano al normal 4 con algo creo..

Al conectar el hold a la placa frontal, tampoco encendio, y el voltaje que antes era -0,6v ahora era de 2.4v

el B1370 parece estar bien.

*Sobre los transistores de la potencia, los darlington:
*
Los mido de Base a Emisor y tengo un valor.. y si cambio las puntas del multimetro, tambien de Base a Emisor tengo otro valor mas alto..

Estan mal?

Digo porque quitando el hold el equipo encendia y se escuchaba.. puede pasar eso aunque esten mal los  transistoreS?

*Edito*:

Los botones del frente como testeo si estan en corto?

Los mido con multimetro sin quitarlos?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 26, 2013)

Si te mide eso los transistores darlington puestos, puede ser la placa que te de una medida erronea a la inversa, por eso te mide un valor mayor al revés. En caso que lo hayas medido fuera del equipo, podrías conciderar el cambio de los mismo, pero primero simplemente no lo conectes, para evitar que el equipo se apague por error en la salida (tienes que quitar todos los darlington, que son como 4 mas o menos).

El B1370, no entiendo bien la función, pero parece que en la base tendría que tener menos voltaje que el emisor. Al menos, eso es lo que veo.

Para los botones del frente, mide continuidad puestos, si mide algo, aunque sea algo, puedes tratar de medir ese botón en concreto por separado, ya que podría estar malo. También presiona cada botón a medir, y ver si en el tester mide cerca de 0 ohms, si mide mas, entonces están andando mal.

Espero que te sirva. Cualquier cosa, nos avisas. Saludos.


----------



## mustapha (Oct 27, 2013)

Los darlington los habia medido fuera de la placa.. ahora bien en tema repuestos en mi ciudad hay poca cosa... 

Para la parte LF puedo reemplazar 

B1344 por tip147

D2025 por tip142

Pero para la parte LF no consigo los 2 darlington que se complementen... puedo usar los mismos que en la parte HF?


----------

